# Neuer PC, 600 Euro



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Community, nach einem Jahr bin ich auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht, mit einem neuen Problem.
Diesmal geht es aber nicht um mich, sindern um meinen Cousin, der einen neuen PC braucht. Monitor und Eingabegeräte sind vorhanden.

Aktuell besitzt er Folgendes:

Intel Pentium G630
4GB DDR3 532Mhz
H61 Mainboard von Gigabyte
HD 6670 Graka
1TB Hitachi Datengrab, stark virenverseucht.

Das Problem: Ich habe keine Zeit und er kann das selber nicht zusammenbauen. Das heißt er möchte einen neuen PC und kann evtl das RAM übernehmen, falls das Sinn macht.
Sein Budget sind maximal 600 Euro. Windows müsste inbegriffen sein.

Was kann man da groß machen? Ich hab seit einem Jahr nicht mehr geguckt, aber ich hätte mir ungefähr folgendes vorgestellt:

i5 4590
MSI H81-P33, ATX, Sockel 1150 günstig kaufen
Sharkoon VS3-Standard Chrom, ohne Netzteil günstig kaufen
Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 2GB DDR5, PCI-Express günstig kaufen
be quiet! PURE POWER L8 400W günstig kaufen
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s günstig kaufen

Das Laufwerk und den RAM würde er übernehmen, Windows käme noch dazu, dann wären wir bei etwas über 600. Mit etwas glück bekommt er noch den WIndowscode von dem Händler seines Vertrauens. Der Sicherheit halber tun wir aber mal so, als hätte er ihn nicht.
Kann ich noch irgendwo sparen? ideal wäre es, wenn ich erstens unter 600 bleiben könnte und der Ram neu wäre.

Er spielt z.B. Arma 3 und Simulationen, die aber kein Problem sind. Und Minecraft 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Typhalt (15. November 2014)

Mit RAM wird es schwer unter 600 zu bleiben. Aber ich denke mal, das ein neuer sinnvoll wäre. Hab mal was zusammen gestellt: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204d5df35f7d9f0db7a97d0d892fa9a57336a38f4983


EDIT: Hab gerade gesehen, dass er nicht selber zusammen bauen kann, da muss der bei Mindfactory oder wo anders noch mal einiges drauf zahlen. Also an Grafik noch etwas sparen


----------



## svd (15. November 2014)

Ein Jammer, kann den echt niemand zusammenbauen? 

Im Prinzip bräuchte er nur einen gebrauchten Sockel 1155 Core-i5 von eBay, die Preise sind leider angezogen, ab 3GHz Modelle kosten, mit Standardkühler, so ca. 110-130€,
(was noch immer okay wäre, bei geringem Budget).
Der Einfachheit und des Dual-Channel Modus halber, ein 2x 4GB DDR3 Kit für 60€, (aber nur einen 4GB Stick nachzurüsten, wäre auch kein Beinbruch).
Eine R9 270X kann er ja trotzdem nehmen, wenn das derzeitige Netzteil reicht, wäre ja dann auch eine R9 280(X) drin, ca. 230€.
Dazu vlt eine 256GB SSD für das Betriebssystem, kostet heutzutage nur noch 100€, damit fühlt sich der PC nochmal deutlich schneller an.

Die 1TB Platte komplett formattieren. Und vlt. noch 20€ für eine Norton Lizenz ausgeben, oder den Kaspersky.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. November 2014)

Ich bin da ganz auf deiner Seite, ich würde es genau so machen. Bei ihm wird das aber leider nichts, auch da meine Tante da auf jeden Fall was gegen hat  Das Ding muss im Idealfall funktionstüchtig zuhause ankommen.
Daher brauch im im Prinzip einen Vorschlag für max 600 leider :/


----------



## svd (15. November 2014)

Schade, wird wohl nix mit dem echten Vierkerner und wieder auf einen Zweikerner, wenn auch mit HyperThreading, rauslaufen.
iPol0nski hat hier ein 600€ System zusammengestellt. Das gilt eigentlich noch immer. 
Etwaige Wartezeiten müssten halt mit einem Äquivalent umgangen werden. 

Obwohl... die Festplatte würde ich trotzdem behalten, also HDD wechseln ist wirklich keine Hexerei. 
Ein SATA Kabel, ein Stromkabel, vier Schrauben...
Und dafür *doch* einen Core-i5 4440 nehmen. Selbst der billigste i5 ist besser als der teuerste i3.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. November 2014)

Der PC sieht gut aus, danke dafür. Wäre sein RAM erstal kompatibel und ausreichend? WIndows müsste ja in den 600 enthalten sein... Wäre ja kein Problem wenn er Festplatte und RAM behält.


----------



## Typhalt (15. November 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Der PC sieht gut aus, danke dafür. Wäre sein RAM erstal kompatibel und ausreichend? WIndows müsste ja in den 600 enthalten sein... Wäre ja kein Problem wenn er Festplatte und RAM behält.




Ich glaube die RAM sollte er lieber wechseln um bessre performance zu haben


----------



## svd (15. November 2014)

Ja, 4GB reichen sicher noch aus.

Und für Windows, auf ebay bekommst du Win 7, 64-bit Aktivierungsschlüssel für 30€. 
Die entsprechende Windows 7 ISO kannst du dir legal aus dem Netz ziehen und mit dem Key (Version beachten, also zB "Home Premium" oder "Professional") freischalten.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. November 2014)

Ok, ich hab meinem Cousin, bzw. seinen Eltern alle Möglichkeiten erläutert  Wenn sie sich entschieden haben, melde ich mich noch mal kurz um das abzuklären. 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2014)

Bei hardwareversand.de kostet der ZUsammenbau 30€. Dafür sind die Preise im Konfigurator höher als beim pcgh-Preisvergleich. Also am besten: über den Preisvergleich die Produkte raussuchen, dann den link zu hardwareversand (nicht der "Abholshop" ), Produkt in den Warenkorb - und dann nächstes Bauteil wieder per Preisvergleich usw.

und am Ende dann links aus dem Menü bei hardwareversand bei Service den "Rechner-Zusammenbau" noch in den Warenkorb.


Braucht er denn wirklich auch Windows? Was ist mit dem alten Windows? ^^

Ohne Windows für 600€:  core i5-4570 oder 4590  => 177€ 
Board mit H87Chipsatz => 60€
AS Rock H97M anniversary => 66€
Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 2x4GB => 63€
Gehäuse mit 1x Lüfter => 30€
Netzteil 450W Be Quiet System Power 7 => 48€
Festplatte 500GB 7200 U/Min zB Toshiba DT01ACA  => 38€

Das sind 482€. Das reicht dann noch für eine AMD R7 260X mit 2GB RAM, mit Zusammenbau dann aber ein BISSCHEN über 600€

ODER erst mal nur 1x4GB RAM nehmen, dann reicht es für eine AMD R9 270X, die ist ca 50% schneller.


und MIT Windows: statt des Core i5 einen Core i3 4160 nehmen, dann kommt das auch hin.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. November 2014)

Wie befürchtet braucht er alles neu, auch Windows. Sehe ich das richtig, dass die folgende Kombi die beste ist bis 600 Euro? Und passt das alles zusammen?
Er fragt sich außerdem, ob vll ein AMD FX 6300 sinn macht. Ich bin da nicht genau informiert, glaube aber eher nicht oder?

i3 4150
http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+...2GB+GDDR5+PCI-E+DLDVI-I+HDMI+2xMiniDP.article
MSI H97M-E35, Sockel 1150, mATX günstig kaufen
8GB G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 günstig kaufen
http://www.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/47372/Thermaltake+Munich+430W.article
Sonderposten: Cooltek X2 günstig kaufen
http://www.hardwareversand.de/7200+U+min/62086/Toshiba+DT01ACA+Series+500GB,+SATA+6Gb+s.article
http://www.hardwareversand.de/OEM-Software/28239/Windows+7+Home+Premium+64-Bit+(SB-Version).article


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. November 2014)

.....


----------



## svd (16. November 2014)

Wirklich ein Jammer. Ist ja fast so, als würdest du ein neues Auto kaufen, weil das alte Winterreifen braucht und du keine Ahnung vom Wechseln hast... 

Aber, ja, das System passt soweit. Persönlich weürde ich trotzdem keine 80€ für eine Windows 7 Lizenz ausgeben... aber okay, wenn alles komplett sein muss,
stellt sich die Frage gar nicht.

Da dein Kuseng nie upgradet, könnte er genauso ein FX 6300 zusammenstellen. Um ihn auf Trab zu halten, braucht er aber eine erfahrene Hand.
Das Sorglospaket enthält definitiv einen Intel Prozessor.


----------



## Typhalt (16. November 2014)

Wenn du das Windows als OEM Version bei Ebay kaufst, kannst du noch 50€ Sparen und da dann Lieber ne 1000GB Festplatte holen und diese Karte:http://www.hardwareversand.de/3072+...E+und+Gaming+Evolved+Client,+3GB+DDR5.article

Und ich glaube, dass der I3 besser ist als der von AMD. Zumindest was spieleleistung angeht


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. November 2014)

Das mit dem WIndows kann ich als ehestes durchsetzen, generell wollen seine Eltern aber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Für mich selber würde ich das auf jeden fall machen.
Trotzdem vielen Dank 
Wen jemand noch was genaues zu den Prozessoren weiß, wäre das super


----------



## svd (16. November 2014)

Der FX6300 ist, im Schnitt, gleichauf mit einem i3. In Windows und Anwendungen werden sich beide gleich schnell anfühlen.
Aber gerade in Spielen bringt der i3 Leistung, die den AMD Vier-Modulern die Stirn bietet.

Im Werkszustand ist der i3 einfach die einfachere und bequemere Wahl, hohe Leistung direkt aus der Schachtel.

Der FX6300 muss gepflegt werden. Empfohlen wird hier zB ein besserer Kühler als der AMD Standardkühler. Außerdem kauft man den nicht,
um den später nur auf dem auf Standardtakt laufen zu lassen, sondern eher bei 4 Ghz...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. November 2014)

Ok, dann werde ich das so weitergeben. Danke


----------

